# Squealing



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

This morning at 7am I woke up to Coco squealing in his cage. I jumped out of bed so fast because I have never heard him make such a noise, ran over to his cage and tried to see what was going on. He was just in the middle of his cage, around one of his toy balls and when he saw me he just looked up all pitiful. I didn't want to pick him up right away because I didn't know if he was hurting or what, but he kept making a noise like he was crying. :[ So I picked him up carefully and looked all over his body to see if there was anything wrong. Nothing. No blood, or anything. But I know their paws are very sensitive so I checked those. His right front paw is sore! I don't know what on earth he could have hurt it on! I have a solid wheel with no holes, fleece liners, everything is hogproof!

I think because he is a baby it scared him. I have never had a scary experience with him, so I think this is his first time being hurt. I guess?

He seems fine now. I just wanted to share the experience in case you guys had advice for sore footsies.

He's laying in the pocket of my robe [his favorite place] as I type away.

Thanks for reading! :] Any advice??


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If he is new to a wheel he probably rang his feet/foot raw. That frequently happens in the first week to month of getting a wheel. Over time, their feet toughen up and it quits happening. If his feet/foot have bled quite a bit, it is best to leave the wheel out for a night until the foot starts to heal but if you aren't seeing any blood, he can have his wheel again. Although unlikely to happen, keep a watch on his foot to make sure it doesn't get infected.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nancy said:


> If he is new to a wheel he probably rang his feet/foot raw. That frequently happens in the first week to month of getting a wheel. Over time, their feet toughen up and it quits happening. If his feet/foot have bled quite a bit, it is best to leave the wheel out for a night until the foot starts to heal but if you aren't seeing any blood, he can have his wheel again. Although unlikely to happen, keep a watch on his foot to make sure it doesn't get infected.


The can run their feet raw? That's a good thing to know and be aware of. I would have never thought of that. Thank you for sharing Nancy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They can also get little cracks between their outside toes more often on the back feet. This usually happens in the first weeks of having a wheel too. Hedgie feet can bleed like crazy so don't panic if it happens.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah poor baby. he was wondeirng why anyone would do something to hurt him!


----------



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Nancy, I actually think that's what is wrong. Although, it was his front right paw... But he has been running an awful lot. He loves running on his wheel.

I bought him some mealworms to make up for him having his first real accident lol.

He seems to be feeling better. But it's good to know now to freak about bleeding feet. Hope it doesn't happen to Coco, though.


----------

